
BeeWare: The IDEs of Python - ashitlerferad
http://pybee.org/
======
ramblenode
Some comments:

* Very attractive and responsive website. Excellent work on this front.

* There should be a clear link to the Github under /contributing/how

* I'm still hazy on the scope and goals of this project after reading further. It seems like some combination of widget library, package manager, and IDE. Some specific examples of things being planned or worked on would really help here. I'm imagining a tool set composed of things similar to Pycharm, Tkinter, and Anaconda but the most frequent comparison is to Django. If I am correct about the purpose (which may not be the case) then the Django references are just adding confusion.

* Good luck!

